# Never buy a guitar in South America



## Johann (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought it was a good idea to start this, since some of you, lucky SOB's get amazing guitars for a grand or much less, while here's actually the other way around, any new guitar is priced as it was handmade by the silky hands of all of Islam's virgins in heaven.
The truth is actually that the government here charges outrageous custom taxes (over 50% of the retail value, to that add the fact that our currency is 400% cheaper than it was 10 years ago), and _SOME_ people are just plain greedy and well, ignorant. Pretty much every guitar shop is like if they were a brand of Ed Roman. Paying the USA price list is actually a cheap price for us, so go figure.
I don't live in the capital, where I could just go out on a tour and take some pictures of the price tags, but since guitar shops already put up their stuff on the local Ebay, why the hell not letting the world know about it? enjoy.

just on the first page of the search:

*Model*: JEM (not even specified, no description either)
*
Price*: US 4300 (yes, american dollars)

*Condition*: USED!







Source: Guitarra Electrica Ibanez Jem - U$S 4.300,00 en MercadoLibre


*Model*: EBMM JP7 W/piezo
*
Price*: US$ 4000

*Condition*: USED!






Source: Ernie Ball Musicman John Petrucci Jp7 C/piezo Excelente ! - U$S 4.000,00 en MercadoLibre


*
Model: *Ibanez Uv777
*
Price: US$ 5535

Condition:* It says new. Not even a real picture either.






Source: Ibanez Uv777 Bk Universe 7 Cuerdas Signature Steve Vai - U$S 5.535,00 en MercadoLibre



*Model: *ESP STEF B8
* 
Price: **U$S 6.425 (I shit you not)*
* 
Condition:* Same seller as the previous JEM, it says new, but no real picture anywhere to be found. It takes at least 15 days for them to get the guitar, so they don't even have stock! 






Source: Esp Stef B8 8 Cuerdas Signature Stephen Carpenter Deftones - U$S 6.425,00 en MercadoLibre



*Model: ESP KH2

Price: US$5237 

Condition: *new, no real pictures posted either. Same 15 day policy as the previous seller*





Source: *Kh2 Kirk Hammett Signature Electric Guitar (black Neck Thru - U$S 5.237,00 en MercadoLibre 

So well, this are just a few, I can post more later if this is not against the rules or something (mods please let me know). The funniest have to be the low-end LTD's priced for almost a grand.
Next time you think you're being overcharged, remember, someone's always willing to ask you twice as much money for the same thing 

Oh and if you owe any of those guitars, now you know where to come for a vacation, just bring over your guitar, sell it and that'll take care of all the fees, lol.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, and I thought I had it bad


----------



## LucasSalles123 (Sep 9, 2011)

Johann
This is so fuckin true!
I'm brazilian, and the prices here are OUTRAGEOUS!!
A Gibson Les Paul Standard goes for circa 8000Us$!
With that money I could go to US and buy one there, buy a bunch of upgrades for my guitar, hang out and comeback!
The taxes here goes for 60% of the price and, depending on the state, more 18% or 20%.
Shitty country.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Sep 9, 2011)

That sucks I payed 1600 for that same jp7 and I thought that was a lot.


----------



## Johann (Sep 9, 2011)

LucasSalles123 said:


> Johann
> This is so fuckin true!
> I'm brazilian, and the prices here are OUTRAGEOUS!!
> A Gibson Les Paul Standard goes for circa 8000Us$!
> ...



I was aware that in the other MERCOSUR countries the custom policies are not too different, hence why I just wrote South America instead of a specific country, I think it's actually fair if people overseas can see how badly we get ripped off, and this hasn't changed since 2001.
And like you said, for that much money you can just go to USA and back, buy the guitar you want, and basically have one hell of a trip. This is why sometimes I just try to buy a used guitar from another country/continent, even with the $100 shipping fee it's still WAY cheaper than buying it here.




metalman_ltd said:


> That sucks I payed 1600 for that same jp7 and I thought that was a lot.



You sir, are what I consider a lucky SOB


----------



## german7 (Sep 9, 2011)

si te comprendo totalmente y es mas me altera los nervios cada vez que veo esto ,no solo los que tienen buenas violas que deben pretender salvarse para toda la vida..sino peor las casas de musica es que publica intrumentos sin tener la menor idea de NADAAA no solo eso....les decis algo y te tratan recontra mal . Los odio a todos!!

PD: creo q no entendimos con los 6425 dolares...van a eeuu en jet privado..le roban la viola a Stef Carpenter y te la traen en un vuelo directo al patio de tu casa jaja


----------



## Johann (Sep 9, 2011)

german7 said:


> si te comprendo totalmente y es mas me altera los nervios cada vez que veo esto ,no solo los que tienen buenas violas que deben pretender salvarse para toda la vida..sino peor las casas de musica es que publica intrumentos sin tener la menor idea de NADAAA no solo eso....les decis algo y te tratan recontra mal . Los odio a todos!!
> 
> PD: creo q no entendimos con los 6425 dolares...van a eeuu en jet privado..le roban la viola a Stef Carpenter y te la traen en un vuelo directo al patio de tu casa jaja




jaja, es una desgracia, encima con la maravilla de gobierno que tenemos el dolar a fin del año que viene va a estar a $5,40.  En USA no saben como ponerlas más baratas y acá no saben hasta donde chorearte, si pudieran te pedirían la plata o un organo vital en buen estado. Jaja, con razón que no hay stock ni de esa ESP ni de la JEM. 

PS: Maybe we should keep it in english so everyone can understand.


----------



## german7 (Sep 9, 2011)

Johann said:


> PS: Maybe we should keep it in english so everyone can understand.


 

thats right, good idea hehe 

yeah its sucks, now im saving money for a Diezel Herbert ( around 5000, also its madness ) if dollar still increasing maybe buy it on 2025 ha...


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 9, 2011)

makes me want to buy some of that stuff here for cheap and then flip it in South America. CHA CHING!!


----------



## Johann (Sep 9, 2011)

german7 said:


> thats right, good idea hehe
> 
> yeah its sucks, now im saving money for a Diezel Herbert ( around 5000, also its madness ) if dollar still increasing maybe buy it on 2025 ha...




5000 + shipping? still a rip off. I'm considering buying no amp, recording everything through a POD, and save up for a trip + a good guitar, even in Europe (specially in Germany) things are cheaper.




signalgrey said:


> makes me want to buy some of that stuff here for cheap and then flip it in South America. CHA CHING!!


If I ever see you posting a FS thread I'll pay you 40% of whatever you're selling, you're warned now!


----------



## german7 (Sep 9, 2011)

Johann said:


> 5000 + shipping? still a rip off. I'm considering buying no amp, recording everything through a POD, and save up for a trip + a good guitar, even in Europe (specially in Germany) things are cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever see you posting a FS thread I'll pay you 40% of whatever you're selling, you're warned now!


 
no, 5000 buying here..I never buy through ebay but tempts me more every day


----------



## Murmel (Sep 9, 2011)

metalman_ltd said:


> That sucks I payed 1600 for that same jp7 and I thought that was a lot.



You can't say anything is expensive. You live in the US, the land of cheap shit


----------



## Johann (Sep 9, 2011)

Murmel said:


> You can't say anything is expensive. You live in the US, the land of cheap shit




Amen. Altho your country does have some of the finest ladies I've ever seen, kind sir.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 9, 2011)

Johann said:


> Amen. Altho your country does have some of the finest ladies I've ever seen, kind sir.



Of course, we have the finest collection of women in the world


----------



## Johann (Sep 9, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Of course, we have the finest collection of women in the world




Plus the green spaces, cheap Absolut Vodka and one of the higest standards of living in the world. YOU LUCKY SOB.


----------



## anne (Sep 9, 2011)

Man, that's bonkers. So you get molested by customs fees if you ship expensive items through the post, but if you carry them with you on the way back from a trip it's fine?

P.S. South/southeast Euro girls > Nordic girls. Black hair <3


----------



## pink freud (Sep 9, 2011)

Murmel said:


> You can't say anything is expensive. You live in the US, the land of cheap shit



Yeah, but _both_ kinds of cheap. When it comes to quality other countries often do better. I mean really, given the choice of a Cadillac or a Mercedes AMG, what are you going to choose


----------



## anne (Sep 9, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Yeah, but _both_I mean really, given the choice of a Cadillac or a Mercedes AMG, what are you going to choose



Toyota.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 9, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Yeah, but _both_ I mean really, given the choice of a Cadillac or a Mercedes AMG, what are you going to choose



I would take a CTS-V in a heartbeat over anything Mercedes builds.


----------



## Johann (Sep 9, 2011)

anne said:


> Man, that's bonkers. So you get molested by customs fees if you ship expensive items through the post, but if you carry them with you on the way back from a trip it's fine?
> 
> P.S. South/southeast Euro girls > Nordic girls. Black hair <3




good question, actually I saw people TWICE passing over the airport with brand new guitars, customs police asks, anything to declare? they just nodded negatively, passed the guitar case through the X-rays and walked away. Wonder if it's that easy to smuggle other things 

PS: Swedish/scandinavian chicks dyed black are hotter than any star surrounding our galaxy. They fit any colour, actually 




pink freud said:


> Yeah, but _both_ kinds of cheap. When it comes to quality other countries often do better. I mean really, given the choice of a Cadillac or a Mercedes AMG, what are you going to choose



Dude, try a made in brazil/argentina Volkswagen or fiat, and then we talk again


----------



## pink freud (Sep 9, 2011)

Johann said:


> Dude, try a made in brazil/argentina Volkswagen or fiat, and then we talk again



True story: My late grandfather owned one of the first VW Bugs imported to the US. Back then the seats used straw for cushioning, and the car's battery was located under the front seats. Well, this car's seat frames decided to make contact with the battery terminals. 





Then the straw decided to catch on fire


----------



## DanielVE (Sep 9, 2011)

I feel your pain Dude, here in Brazil its 60% on top of proce + shipping, and more 20% on top of that = More than 100%
Its really sad to want to buy a mesa triple recto and they cost 5k U$ or more in here, and are too freaking heavy/big to bring on a plane unnoticed.

My best guitar is a PRS tremonti, this one i got from the U$ brought with me... any way i could afford one

Actually Brazil has one of the top 3 highest taxes in the world (Brazil and Sweden i think). Problem is all the money we pay in taxes, we get nothing back. Corrupt politicians steal it all, people still hungry, and without health and education.....
And the few of us that do make some money, have to give more than half to the goverment....trully sad


----------



## Johann (Sep 9, 2011)

pink freud said:


> True story: My late grandfather owned one of the first VW Bugs imported to the US. Back then the seats used straw for cushioning, and the car's battery was located under the front seats. Well, this car's seat frames decided to make contact with the battery terminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL PIX OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN



DanielVE said:


> I feel your pain Dude, here in Brazil its 60% on top of proce + shipping, and more 20% on top of that = More than 100%
> Its really sad to want to buy a mesa triple recto and they cost 5k U$ or more in here, and are too freaking heavy/big to bring on a plane unnoticed.
> 
> My best guitar is a PRS tremonti, this one i got from the U$ brought with me... any way i could afford one
> ...




It's just the same way around here, prices raise EVERY week and the stupid cunt we have as a president says there's no raise in the prices  we even pay in DOLLARS for products manufactured in OUR OWN country, food mainly. That's just plain sad. This place's gonna sink to the point of no return soon enough if she gets to stay for another 4 years


----------



## Murmel (Sep 9, 2011)

anne said:


> P.S. South/southeast Euro girls > Nordic girls. Black hair <3



You got it all wrong. Not everyone is blonde up here. Most of those who are actually colour it blonde anyway.

So the formula would rather be "Nordic girls with black/brown/dark hair <3". Which I totally agree on. But this is a bit OT


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, the economics and politics of Latin America are highly discouraging. I recently finished my degree in Spanish, and I plan to get a certification to teach English as a second language. It'd be really nice to be able to live and teach in a Latin American country because I love the cultures and people I've met from the area, but the pay is just complete shit and I don't really want to go live on a shoestring budget.

I'll be going to South Korea instead.


----------



## Johann (Sep 9, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Yeah, the economics and politics of Latin America are highly discouraging. I recently finished my degree in Spanish, and I plan to get a certification to teach English as a second language. It'd be really nice to be able to live and teach in a Latin American country because I love the cultures and people I've met from the area, but the pay is just complete shit and I don't really want to go live on a shoestring budget.
> 
> I'll be going to South Korea instead.



wisest choice ever. With that degree Here you'll be getting a $500-$700 monthly salary MAX, like most public teachers. Plus like I said before, the constant devaluation of the local currency is just going to make your salary more and more worthless each 2 months or so.


----------



## anne (Sep 9, 2011)

Murmel said:


> You got it all wrong. Not everyone is blonde up here. Most of those who are actually colour it blonde anyway.
> 
> So the formula would rather be "Nordic girls with black/brown/dark hair <3". Which I totally agree on. But this is a bit OT



Oh, I know. To be honest, I think Swedes look about the same as Americans (in my region). Your kebabtallrikar are getting pretty big, you know... Living in Romania was like eye candy everywhere I looked. Eastern European secret.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh yeah... Overpriced-and-often-fake products being sold in South America... I'm all too familiar with that. 

The user here "Enzo" didn't go for an "off-the-shelf" guitar because it was way more expensive than getting a local custom. Instead, he got this custom beauty http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...8-ngd-new-insane-brazilian-custom-guitar.html for not even half the price that some of the guitars in the OP are listed for.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 10, 2011)

It's the same thing in here. Yesterday when I went to buy strings I saw a nonloaded EBMM for around $3500... used. So yeah, when I want a new instrument, I take a road trip to the other side of the border and buy it there.

However, if what I want is a classical, then I'm pretty much in heaven, since they make some of the best ones I've ever played in here.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 10, 2011)

south america is crazy with the prices, but they have good luthiers that will make a good axe for half of the price there Facebook


----------



## Murmel (Sep 10, 2011)

anne said:


> Oh, I know. To be honest, I think Swedes look about the same as Americans (in my region). Your kebabtallrikar are getting pretty big, you know... Living in Romania was like eye candy everywhere I looked. Eastern European secret.



You're calling us fat? I hope you're joking, we're most definitely not an obese country.
The US on the other hand...


----------



## LucasSalles123 (Sep 10, 2011)

The luthiers around here are our only salvation! Luthiers and amplifiers handmakers do such a good job, for such a low price here! I completely lost the hope of having a big brand guitar! But, right now, I'm saving some money for a Custom guitar. It will be purple, lacewood top,mahogany body, one-piece pau ferro neck/fingerboard, PRS shape, seven strings...


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 10, 2011)

LucasSalles123 said:


> The luthiers around here are our only salvation! Luthiers and amplifiers handmakers do such a good job, for such a low price here! I completely lost the hope of having a big brand guitar! But, right now, I'm saving some money for a Custom guitar. It will be purple, lacewood top,mahogany body, one-piece pau ferro neck/fingerboard, PRS shape, seven strings...



may i have the name of your luthier?


----------



## Sixth_Sniper (Sep 10, 2011)

This is all very interesting. I lived in Sao Paulo, Brasil from 1998 to 2005. Bought a Fender Strat, Corona for about $1,200 and I believe it was going for $900-$1000 range in the US. So still paid more, but not to the extent of the shit OP showed us. I remember there being an insane amount of "throw away" company guitars at any given shop, lots of bad quality stuff. 

However, I remember going to the Interior of Brasil (anyone from there knows there is not too much around) and walking into a tiny music shop in some little town, and finding a Univox just like this:




and falling in love. It is still a guitar I GAS for daily.


----------



## Sixth_Sniper (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh.....here is the strat in question a couple years after I purchased it, when I was a young lad who did not realize the perfection of what was in his hands:


----------



## Johann (Sep 11, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Oh yeah... Overpriced-and-often-fake products being sold in South America... I'm all too familiar with that.
> 
> The user here "Enzo" didn't go for an "off-the-shelf" guitar because it was way more expensive than getting a local custom. Instead, he got this custom beauty http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...8-ngd-new-insane-brazilian-custom-guitar.html for not even half the price that some of the guitars in the OP are listed for.




now THAT's sexy. Shipping it to my country would cost just as much as shipping it from USA tho


----------



## anne (Sep 12, 2011)

Who needs silly brand names when you can get customs like that... o_o Support your local luthiers, f globalized manufacturing and importation of brand decals that line the pockets of the rich and/or corrupt!



Murmel said:


> You're calling us fat? I hope you're joking, we're most definitely not an obese country.
> The US on the other hand...



I didn't say obese, but the entire stereotype is way off.


----------



## LucasSalles123 (Sep 12, 2011)

anne said:


> Who needs silly brand names when you can get customs like that... o_o Support your local luthiers, f globalized manufacturing and importation of brand decals that line the pockets of the rich and/or corrupt!



All I have to say is: AGREED!


----------



## LucasSalles123 (Sep 12, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> may i have the name of your luthier?



Dirgesong: Actually, I'm still doing some research. Depending on the price of mahogany here, I would swap it for some local wood with similar tonal qualities (cedro or imbuia). But we have some kickass luthiers around here. I'll show some nice works:

Alessander Osório:













C. Peruzzo:

















This is just a little example of some really nice works around here. Fábio Seiji is a great luthier too. Music Maker, N Zaganin, Gravina...Those make some GREAT instruments, for an affordable price.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 12, 2011)

anne said:


> I didn't say obese, but the entire stereotype is way off.


You good Sir obviously have never visited this fine country. I dare you to stay true to that statement after a visit


----------



## anne (Sep 12, 2011)

Do any of those Brazilian luthiers do multiscale?



Murmel said:


> You good Sir obviously have never visited this fine country. I dare you to stay true to that statement after a visit



I'm daring cuz I have!


----------



## Murmel (Sep 12, 2011)

anne said:


> I'm daring cuz I have!



Then you just suck I guess 


(I keed, each to his own, I will always love my Swedish ladies though)

What do the local Brazilian luthiers generally charge? Because if it's actually cheaper than importing from the US then why the fuck would you even consider buying a stock model?


----------



## LucasSalles123 (Sep 12, 2011)

Murmel said:


> What do the local Brazilian luthiers generally charge? Because if it's actually cheaper than importing from the US then why the fuck would you even consider buying a stock model?



Actually, it depends on the hardware and pickups. But, with some nice national pickups, Gotoh Floyd Rose, local woods, maybe a 1.5k Us Dollars. The most expensive parts are the wood. Using local woods will set the price real low.
I'd never consider buy a stock model. But pisses me off to see that the taxes are so expensive and the people don't get ANYTHING. Public hospitals, public schools, roads...everything that is not private, sucks down here. And I live in a turistic city (Rio de Janeiro). I can't even imagine how things sucks in small interior towns...


----------



## LucasSalles123 (Sep 12, 2011)

anne said:


> Do any of those Brazilian luthiers do multiscale?




I've already saw one 9 string with multiscale. But I can't find the picture!
If I find it, I'll post it here.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 12, 2011)

$1500 is RIDICULOUS for a handcrafted guitar. In a good way


----------



## Johann (Sep 12, 2011)

LucasSalles123 said:


> Dirgesong: Actually, I'm still doing some research. Depending on the price of mahogany here, I would swap it for some local wood with similar tonal qualities (cedro or imbuia). But we have some kickass luthiers around here. I'll show some nice works:
> 
> Alessander Osório:
> 
> ...




Man, those things look fucking tasty! specially the red singlecut and the green at the bottom  does the luthier have a website? I'd totally travel all the way to brasil by bus (screw you customs office) to get one of those.


----------



## DanielVE (Sep 12, 2011)

Peruzzo's site is Peruzzo Custom Guitars . Caxias do Sul

Looks like a great luthier indeed.

And the good thing for you is that he is located at Rio grande do sul, south of Brasil so i think its not too far from you.

And Fabio Seiji, that did the enzo guitar (the one alberto7 posted) lives here in SP and i'm in the process of building a guitar with him, its going to be freaking awesome!


----------



## LucasSalles123 (Sep 12, 2011)

Johann: He's a very nice guy! I've made some quotations with him, and he is very acessible and he is ready to do almost anything you want or need! I'm almost decided to go with him for my guitar, but it's too far, so, I'm looking for someone with all his advantages, and near me. But...I'm having a VERY bad time doing it! =/
But, you can wait! In a year (considering the time to save the money and the time to make the guitar) or so, a NGD will appear around here!


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, those are messed up prices. Divide that by half, and you get the prices here in Malaysia. That's why I buy EVERYTHING (well, except for strings and picks!) from the States.


----------



## Johann (Sep 14, 2011)

DanielVE said:


> Peruzzo's site is Peruzzo Custom Guitars . Caxias do Sul
> 
> Looks like a great luthier indeed.
> 
> ...




Ah yeah the Enzo guitar was such eye-candy  Once I find a way to sneak into brazil I'll get in touch with the luthier  Thanks for the info, bro.



LucasSalles123 said:


> Johann: He's a very nice guy! I've made some quotations with him, and he is very acessible and he is ready to do almost anything you want or need! I'm almost decided to go with him for my guitar, but it's too far, so, I'm looking for someone with all his advantages, and near me. But...I'm having a VERY bad time doing it! =/
> But, you can wait! In a year (considering the time to save the money and the time to make the guitar) or so, a NGD will appear around here!



I -love- the red singlecut more and more everytime I see it, I'm seriously considering just asking him for the same guitar, but with an ebony fretboard instead of rosewood  btw how long does it take him to make a guitar?


----------



## LucasSalles123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Johann said:


> I -love- the red singlecut more and more everytime I see it, I'm seriously considering just asking him for the same guitar, but with an ebony fretboard instead of rosewood  btw how long does it take him to make a guitar?



The red singlecut is pretty awesome, but, for my taste, the red PRS-i 7 string is THE SHIT! HAAHAHAH
The last time we spoke, was around 3 to 6 months, depending on the guitar.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 16, 2011)

DanielVE said:


> I feel your pain Dude, here in Brazil its 60% on top of proce + shipping, and more 20% on top of that = More than 100%
> Its really sad to want to buy a mesa triple recto and they cost 5k U$ or more in here, and are too freaking heavy/big to bring on a plane unnoticed.
> 
> My best guitar is a PRS tremonti, this one i got from the U$ brought with me... any way i could afford one
> ...



that's horrible.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Sep 16, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Wow, those are messed up prices. Divide that by half, and you get the prices here in Malaysia. That's why I buy EVERYTHING (well, except for strings and picks!) from the States.


 
This is sooooo true!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 16, 2011)

No offense, that's what happens when your country gets bankrupt. 

Almost the same thing here, prices on NEW guitars though, are really high.

The used ones here, still cut it through.


----------



## Septor (Sep 19, 2011)

But why? D:


----------



## eddiewarlock (Sep 20, 2011)

At least. in Argentina and Brasil you have the option of buying over the internet. Expensive yeah and heavily taxed, but here in Venezuela, we only CAN spend 400 $ in internet purchases per year.

That's after asking the goverment permission to spend YOUR money.

Stores here suck ass, they stock only garbage and very expensive as well.

I bought my Peavey 6505 3 years ago for 2000$...

That´s why i build my own guitars and had to build the cabinet speaker for my amp


----------



## astm (Sep 20, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Wow, those are messed up prices. Divide that by half, and you get the prices here in Malaysia. That's why I buy EVERYTHING (well, except for strings and picks!) from the States.


Well, I also live in South America and do th same thing (hell, I'm even buying strings and picks from the states lately).

Soon I want a new amp and I'm trying tofigure out how can a I bring a Mesa Boogie head (they don't even sell over here, so I have no other choice)


----------



## Johann (Sep 23, 2011)

eddiewarlock said:


> At least. in Argentina and Brasil you have the option of buying over the internet. Expensive yeah and heavily taxed, but here in Venezuela, we only CAN spend 400 $ in internet purchases per year.
> 
> That's after asking the goverment permission to spend YOUR money.
> 
> ...



Now that's insane, I can understand why everybody thinks Chávez is a talking vagina. I'd had moved the hell out of there long ago if I were you. 




astm said:


> Well, I also live in South America and do th same thing (hell, I'm even buying strings and picks from the states lately).
> 
> Soon I want a new amp and I'm trying tofigure out how can a I bring a Mesa Boogie head (they don't even sell over here, so I have no other choice)



Where do you buy the strings and picks from? Shipping is a bitch from the sites I checked.


----------



## oprincipe (Sep 23, 2011)

Going to Europe to hangout e bring some gear!!!


----------



## GSingleton (Sep 24, 2011)

damn, i am goin brazil next summer and I had planned planning buying guitar there since the us dollars are worth more there than here, but damn. I get a discount from contempornea (Sorry for spelling) from my professor, but....damn.


----------



## oprincipe (Sep 24, 2011)

Peruzzo Guitars:


Number of strings: 7
N° of frets: 24
Scale: 25,5 polegadas
Tipo de Construçao: parafusado
Body: Mogno
Neck: Maple
Fingerboard: Ebano
Top: Radica de Imbuia, quilted maple, flamed maple, loro 
faia, spalted maple, etc
Nut: Graphtech
Pickups braço: Seymour Duncan 
Pickups ponte: Seymour Duncan 
Controles: volume, chave seletora 3 posições
Ponte: Sung IL fixa tipo strato
Tarraxas: Gotoh Magnun
Hardware: Preto
Color: Natural
Finish: Verniz PU Alto Brilho
Case: tweed black-on
Valor: RS3600,00 ~US$ 2000


----------



## Johann (Sep 24, 2011)

GSingleton said:


> damn, i am goin brazil next summer and I had planned planning buying guitar there since the us dollars are worth more there than here, but damn. I get a discount from contempornea (Sorry for spelling) from my professor, but....damn.



even with a discount, you'll pay more than in your country


----------



## astm (Sep 25, 2011)

Johann said:


> Where do you buy the strings and picks from? Shipping is a bitch from the sites I checked.


Just chek for the best prices.

I bought some months ago 2 EB Ultra Slinky RPS (08-38) for U$10 (shipping included in price)

Also bought a 24 pack of Jazz III for about U$15 (shipping also included)

It might take some time, but if you're not in a hurry, it's the best option.


----------

